# tank vids



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

check it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hah! lookin' good!

Not a bad idea


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

LMAO! Cookie monster rules lol ahh bout pissed myself that time. I love how your hair grass filled out looking real good.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pulling the hair grass out of the 10 gallon today and replacing it with micro swords. Hair grass is starting to piss me off.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I only heard the cookie monster thing. I couldnt see a vid?
Maybe its b/c Im using Mozilla?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

micro swords now.....hairgrass sucks.....it real doesn't in fact I think when it is grown right it is the bomb. micros need less maintenance.









full tank shot....outside of the tank never looks like this meaning all the water spots. I cleaned it after the pic was taken.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow looks good ryan!

When the R. rotundafolia grows over the top of the rock, you can shape with scissors, and it should come in looking like a thicker hedge.
You can try that if you want


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Wow looks good ryan!
> 
> When the R. rotundafolia grows over the top of the rock, you can shape with scissors, and it should come in looking like a thicker hedge.
> You can try that if you want


yes.....that is what I have been doing. I have been placing the trimmings around the backside of the rock. It is starting to get thicker. But like you said before,,this will take a little time


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Mine is starting to bush over pretty thick. I can't wait to see if I did it right lol

I trimmed tonight, and added _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ and_ Ludwigia arcuata_


----------

